# Help! Dealing with getting fired... All responses appreciated!



## arc72 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm starting a new job hunt. I could use some advice about what (if anything) I can do to deal with a bad spot in my job history. I was "let go" last summer from a temp. agency position at a call center, after a little less than a month into the job. I lasted through the training period, but toward the end of my first week on the floor, I received a call from my temp agency recruiter who told me I had been let go at the request of the call center supervisor. She went on to say that the call center supervisor had mentioned that I had received extra mentoring after the training period.


The basic explanation for why I was let go is that I didn't catch on quickly enough, I suppose.


The temp agency didn't seem to have a major issue with my failure at the call center, because they offered me a new position the same day (albeit one that didn't involve phones). I was successful in the next position, which lasted three months, and I was successful in the position after that, which also lasted three months. For the last three months, I've been working in my family's business.


That being said, can I do "damage control" when I'm applying for and hopefully interviewing for new jobs? Or, conversely, do I need to jump the gun and be very up front about getting fired from the temp position when I'm filling out applications and/or interviewing?


Specifically,


1. On an application, in an employment history section, can I group all three positions with the temp agency into one space/line? (After all, they were back-to-back.) The last position ended normally/naturally, which means that my "reason for leaving" wouldn't raise a red flag. Can I use this formatting without negative consequences?


2. Since the temp agency did not _themselves_ "let me go", and rather gave me new positions, was I legitimately terminated or discharged in the traditionally understood sense? How must I answer a question on an application that reads "Have you ever been discharged or asked to resign from a job(s)?"


I may be grasping at straws. All opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Honestly I think you can. You just need to say during your interview that you did your best, as you always do when facing a challenge. And you are looking for something thats going to be more of a fit for you, mean it, and you think you found it with XYZ's new company and have a personal reason why. A good sense of direction, ambition, and ability to solve problems is really important during an interview. My sister works at a call center, shes also an INFP 6w5 and really good at it. So its not like you don't have the temperment for it, you do. Just maybe not the heart afterall/
I noticed you put (snore) after your job occupation which says "data entry." Did you by chance complain about your work on facebook? Maybe they did like you, but were offering you the chance to do something you had a greater passion for. And yet again they sensed (or saw) your dissatisfaction and it reflected in your work. According to Maslows Chart of the Basic Human Needs in a work place, self-actualization and physiological needs are essential. All I can say if your needs are not being met, neither is the companies'. And you should make that completely obvious to your new employer that that is your main priority.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I am a bit confused... Unless we are using different meanings for Temp jobs... Here a temp job means you will work for them some times and then you will leave once they don't need you... Just explain that it was a temp job...


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

@*arc72*

Well my dear sir, the best advice I can offer for 'damage control' on a resume-CV is to list the recruitment company as your employer, note the core job titles and their duration and summarise what each opportunity provided in terms of skills-growth gained i.e. for call centre = team communication and for data entry = ability to succeed in fast paced environments (PM me if you require any more tips in selling even simple jobs well on a CV or application form).

In regards to point two, technically no you were not 'fired and dismissed' because the very nature of temporary work stipulates an implied short lease contract (big tip I had to learn the hard way; never provide information you don't need to or highlight any grey areas yourself...), more so since the temp service was your intermediary who chose to keep investing in you as part of their contractual obligation to make money too... yes you were drafted into companies but technically it is more likely the recruitment company is still seen as your job provider.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Eh, I only post information on my resume's relevant to the position I'm seeking. I never put the reason for why I'm no longer at any particular job. The only thing a resume is good for is getting an interview. Once you realize that, I think you'll be fine.

You'd be surprised how many resume's are flat-out manufactured! At my job, about 20% of all resume's are full of pure fiction (find out after the fact). They get interviews though... It's the interview that makes or breaks you.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

arc72 said:


> I'm starting a new job hunt. I could use some advice about what (if anything) I can do to deal with a bad spot in my job history. I was "let go" last summer from a temp. agency position at a call center, after a little less than a month into the job. I lasted through the training period, but toward the end of my first week on the floor, I received a call from my temp agency recruiter who told me I had been let go at the request of the call center supervisor. She went on to say that the call center supervisor had mentioned that I had received extra mentoring after the training period.
> 
> 
> The basic explanation for why I was let go is that I didn't catch on quickly enough, I suppose.
> ...


Self-Marketing 101 INTJ style:
Your story: fired from job in first month but they gave me another position that I got fired from every position they moved me to.

Better story: after only one month on the job I did such a great job, I was promoted another department, then was promoted again 3 months later. 

Which person would you hire?


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Blacktide said:


> Self-Marketing 101 INTJ style:
> Your story: fired from job in first month but they gave me another position that I got fired from every position they moved me to.
> 
> Better story: after only one month on the job I did such a great job, I was promoted another department, then was promoted again 3 months later.
> ...


Good marketing tip, although I might have spun it differently to note something along the lines of: good working relationship with employer, self evident that I was heavily invested in and most of all outlining how skills gained would suit a better position


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

You didn't work for that company. You worked for the temp agency.

Show employed at temp agency from date/date assigned various staffing jobs, etc.


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

You don't have to tell them you got fired, maybe suggest that after a month you realised it wasn't the role for you so you moved to new company, don't lie to them (Too much), it's the way temp agencies are, if something doesn't suit you you move on, they'll understand that.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

arc72 said:


> I'm starting a new job hunt. I could use some advice about what (if anything) I can do to deal with a bad spot in my job history. I was "let go" last summer from a temp. agency position at a call center, after a little less than a month into the job. I lasted through the training period, but toward the end of my first week on the floor, I received a call from my temp agency recruiter who told me I had been let go at the request of the call center supervisor. She went on to say that the call center supervisor had mentioned that I had received extra mentoring after the training period.
> 
> 
> The basic explanation for why I was let go is that I didn't catch on quickly enough, I suppose.
> ...


meet people, and you gotta know someone to get in. No doubt about it, you cant just apply anywhere, you have to absolutely know someone.


----------



## AccioCookies (May 12, 2013)

I don't really know how being employed with a temp agency works, but I would assume that they're your actual employer at that time. Unfortunately, I'm not sure how you would list it on your resume  They'll be most interested in the last place that you worked (probably not family-owned) so you should be alright.

I think jobs through temp agencies are generally seen as just that - temporary. I don't think anyone will hold it against you. See if you can get a good recommendation letter from your employer. Those work wonders. Good luck to you!


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

arc72 said:


> I'm starting a new job hunt. I could use some advice about what (if anything) I can do to deal with a bad spot in my job history. I was "let go" last summer from a temp. agency position at a call center, after a little less than a month into the job. I lasted through the training period, but toward the end of my first week on the floor, I received a call from my temp agency recruiter who told me I had been let go at the request of the call center supervisor. She went on to say that the call center supervisor had mentioned that I had received extra mentoring after the training period.
> 
> 
> The basic explanation for why I was let go is that I didn't catch on quickly enough, I suppose.
> ...


Do you consider your "call center position" to be your past employment? Or would you consider the "temp agency" to be your past employment? Reason I ask, is that people often fail at specific jobs within a larger career field/job, and are re-assigned or shine elsewhere within that same larger career field/job. 

Would I list the failed "call center position" on a job application? Probably not. However, I might ask the person (who you list as a former employer) to be a reference for future employment, citing your solid performance in the 2nd position that you successfully filled (I wouldn't even discuss the call center in this discussion...). You should be able to get a solid "warm and fuzzy" idea as to if they will/will not be a positive influence on you obtaining your next job. If they appear to be a liability for you, then I suggest leaving that specific information out.

Highlight your strengths, and manage your weaknesses.


----------



## arystarca (Jun 17, 2012)

arc72 said:


> I'm starting a new job hunt. I could use some advice about what (if anything) I can do to deal with a bad spot in my job history. I was "let go" last summer from a temp. agency position at a call center, after a little less than a month into the job. I lasted through the training period, but toward the end of my first week on the floor, I received a call from my temp agency recruiter who told me I had been let go at the request of the call center supervisor. She went on to say that the call center supervisor had mentioned that I had received extra mentoring after the training period.
> 
> 
> The basic explanation for why I was let go is that I didn't catch on quickly enough, I suppose.
> ...


From my experience, there is no need to tell anyone up front that this situation happened to you. Temporary positions works as contracts that need to be fulfilled or as trial periods for potential full hires. 



> Specifically,
> 
> 
> 1. On an application, in an employment history section, can I group all three positions with the temp agency into one space/line? (After all, they were back-to-back.) The last position ended normally/naturally, which means that my "reason for leaving" wouldn't raise a red flag. Can I use this formatting without negative consequences?
> ...


There are several ways to handle this: 1) you can cite the temp agency as one employer and subdivide your experience at the different agencies, 2) not typically, you can choose to list them as separate employers, 3) using a functional resume format, you may be able to list the experience piecemeal under the type of experience it is. 

It's pretty common to list the temp agency as the employer, unless you receive a temp-to-perm with one of the clients/employers. Also you pretty much can walk away from a temp agency no negative connotations attached, in contrast to the negative connotation that is associated with quitting a job with no notice. 

In this case, however, I would say that reason for leaving is "contract ended". And that's all there is to it. :wink:


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

arystarca said:


> In this case, however, I would say that reason for leaving is "contract ended". And that's all there is to it. :wink:


I think that's the best way to put it. I know when I was fired from my job of 3 years when management changed, I just put internship ended (which it kind of did). Basically I had started the job in high school and worked it through college. The first set of management in IT loved me so much they offered to pay 100% of my tuition (HR shot it down and I got 50% of it paid). I worked 40 hours through the end part of high school and in college so it was full time hours but I wasn't considered full time and was basically the "intern." I just put internship ended and nobody questioned it. In reality it was a major clash with the new management in IT (my boss and his boss, that both liked me, left and were replaced).


----------

